# Looking for coyote dog.



## willi6 (Jul 21, 2006)

Trying to find more info on the purchase or training of dogs to use for hunting yote. Any ideas?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.huntingtop10.com/guides/mn/mngd1/index.html


----------

